# Marriott's Timber Lodge Parking ?



## casey2 (Jan 11, 2010)

We are going at the end of Feb. We are Marriott owners but traded in from another property.
The parking fee is $22/day. Will we have to pay that?
If so, is there parking with in walking distance that isn't so outrageous?

Casey2

Also any other suggests would be great.
Planning on grocery shopping in Reno on the way down.
Any other family friendly things to do or see.....


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is parking still free for Marriott Owners at other resorts?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 11, 2010)

We exchanged into Marriott TL (not Marriott members) and we got free parking for one car.  If they do want to charge, there is a casino parking lot (free) about 1/2 block away.  There is a large supermarket (Safeway? Raleys?) about one block from TL.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2010)

You get one free parking spot per car, even if you are an exchanger - they charge for a 2nd car.  There is a large Raley's next door, but Reno may be a little cheaper.


----------



## josh1231 (Jan 11, 2010)

casey2 said:


> We are going at the end of Feb. We are Marriott owners but traded in from another property.
> The parking fee is $22/day. Will we have to pay that?
> If so, is there parking with in walking distance that isn't so outrageous?
> 
> ...



There is no charge for Marriott owners. I stayed via an II getaway in October, and they still didn't charge me as I was a Marriott owner.

The casino parking is a ways away, at least I personally wouldn't want to walk it, especially in the cold.

There is plenty of shopping on the way, both in Reno and in Carson City, but you can also just pick them up when you get there, which is what we did. I rather enjoyed the local supermarket (not Safeway).

Don't know about family friendly stuff, as I have no kids.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2010)

Please see my Tahoe webpage for lots of ideas about activities.  Note that there should be lots of snow on the ground in Feb. and you should strongly consider renting a 4WD - rental companies do not allow you to put snow chains on rental cars.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a costco in Carson City - it also has gas.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 11, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Please see my Tahoe webpage for lots of ideas about activities.  Note that there should be lots of snow on the ground in Feb. and you should strongly consider renting a 4WD - rental companies do not allow you to put snow chains on rental cars.



Denise, thanks for the link to your webpage.  We will  be going to TimberLodge in July for the first time.

Is Reno the preferred airport?  We were leaning towards Sacramento as it's less expensive to fly into from Cincinnati than Reno.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2010)

Reno is much closer and is an easier drive.  If you fly into Sacramento, it's about twice as far and you have to go over a high mountain pass where there may be snow problems in Feb., but in July it is an easy drive on a good highway.  If the airfare is substantially less, I'd go with Sacramento in July.


----------



## mjlatl (Jan 14, 2010)

If I'm an owner at Grande Vista but am renting (through Marriott Website) with the owners discount code, will I still get the free parking?  We are going 2/10


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2010)

I think everyone gets on free parking spot per unit.  We did as II exchangers and we are not Marriott owners.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 14, 2010)

mjlatl said:


> If I'm an owner at Grande Vista but am renting (through Marriott Website) with the owners discount code, will I still get the free parking?  We are going 2/10



Every time I have rented at timberlodge or the vaction club in tahoe I have paid for parking, with or without MOD code.


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 3, 2010)

*Questions for Denise*



DeniseM said:


> Reno is much closer and is an easier drive.  If you fly into Sacramento, it's about twice as far and you have to go over a high mountain pass where there may be snow problems in Feb., but in July it is an easy drive on a good highway.  If the airfare is substantially less, I'd go with Sacramento in July.



Denise,

I still haven't booked air for our July trip just because Delta is being very difficult in availalbility to use our American Express $99 companion airfare flying into Reno.  They show nothing available yet flying into Reno eventhough they say no blackout dates :annoyed:  I just hate being held hostage by Delta especially now that they are drastically reducing flights from Cincinnati airport.

I can use the AMEX $99 companion ticket flying into Sacramento, but flights are not ideal, but less than Reno.

Here's what I'm thinking of doing:

Flying into Sacramento (arriving 9:30 pm) and staying overnight in nearby Marriott Rancho Cordova (using Marriott credit card free night), next day taking a leisurely drive to Timberlodge.

My question to you is the drive from Sacramento scenic since it goes over a mountain pass?  Is is a "white knuckle" drive (eventhough we'll be driving it in the summer and during daylight).

I could wait it out to see if Delta will ever make any seats available to Reno on the dates we need using the AMEX companion airfare.  Frankly if we can't use it on this trip I'm seriously considering dropping our Delta AMEX and switching to the Costco AMEX.  At least it has a guaranteed benefit.

Thanks in advance.

Kathy


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

aka Julie said:


> My question to you is the drive from Sacramento scenic since it goes over a mountain pass?  Is is a "white knuckle" drive (eventhough we'll be driving it in the summer and during daylight).



The drive is very scenic and it is a good mountain highway - some of it is just 2 lanes through the mountains, with passing zones.   The road is wide and well-maintained.  There is nothing dangerous about it, but your comfort zone probably depends on your comfort with mountain driving.  There are places where you will drive along shear cliffs with no guard rail.  I have heard people who live in flat states say this scared them to death.  My recommendation is that you stay on the road in those areas.


----------



## jtp1947 (Mar 3, 2010)

Julie, since Jet Blue doesn't fly into Reno from Long Beach we flew into Sacramento the first week in February.  We took Hwy 50 to the Timberlodge in the snow and had no problems.  As Denise said, it is an easy, scenic drive.


----------



## fleming4 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Don't park overnight at Raley's*

Not a good idea to park overnight in the Raley's shopping center. You will be ticketed. There is free parking at the casinos, which are about a block from TL. However, as has been said many times on this board, exchangers should get one car parked at TL or MGRC free. I'm not sure why some folks say they have exchanged and still have to pay for parking. If that happens to anyone, they should speak to the manager to get the charge reversed.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 4, 2010)

What would your affiliation or ownership status have anything to do with parking.  Never heard of such a policy.

Is this really true?


----------



## Garnet (Mar 4, 2010)

*Costco near El Dorado on way to Tahoe*

Think there is a Costco in El Dorado on way in to south shore Tahoe from Sac. area.  It was right next to the freeway, I plan on stopping there on my way to south shore this June.  Probably would want ice or a chest to keep things chilled, depending on what you purchase.  Don't know if they have gas.  If you are a Costco person, I would check just before you leave.


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 4, 2010)

Garnet said:


> Think there is a Costco in El Dorado on way in to south shore Tahoe from Sac. area.  It was right next to the freeway, I plan on stopping there on my way to south shore this June.  Probably would want ice or a chest to keep things chilled, depending on what you purchase.  Don't know if they have gas.  If you are a Costco person, I would check just before you leave.



Thanks for the tip.  We're heading from Sacramento to Lake Tahoe in July.


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The drive is very scenic and it is a good mountain highway - some of it is just 2 lanes through the mountains, with passing zones.   The road is wide and well-maintained.  There is nothing dangerous about it, but your comfort zone probably depends on your comfort with mountain driving.  There are places where you will drive along shear cliffs with no guard rail.  I have heard people who live in flat states say this scared them to death.  My recommendation is that you stay on the road in those areas.



Thanks, Denise.  I think I'm going to go ahead and book airfare to Sacramento.  My hubby will be doing the driving and he's done similar conditions both in the Canadian Rockies and Spain.  I'll just keep my eyes closed.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a shortstay exchange through II to this resort starting June 6th of this year. On my II confirmation certificate it states "Valet parking is available. Vehicles in addition to the one complimentary space must pay a daily parling fee." This seems to confirm what Denise said.
Bernie


----------



## calberry (Mar 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Reno is much closer and is an easier drive.  If you fly into Sacramento, it's about twice as far and you have to go over a high mountain pass where there may be snow problems in Feb., but in July it is an easy drive on a good highway.  If the airfare is substantially less, I'd go with Sacramento in July.



If you fly into Sacto, make sure you take the Pioneer Trail cutoff after you get into the Tahoe basin (on Hwy 50).  It saves a LOT of time versus going all the way down to the "Y" and fighting all the 'shoreline' traffic.  (it is basically the hypotenuse of the triangle)

Steve


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 7, 2010)

calberry said:


> If you fly into Sacto, make sure you take the Pioneer Trail cutoff after you get into the Tahoe basin (on Hwy 50).  It saves a LOT of time versus going all the way down to the "Y" and fighting all the 'shoreline' traffic.  (it is basically the hypotenuse of the triangle)
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the tip.  TUGers are such helpful people and a font of knowledge.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, I am at Timber Lodge now.  When greeted today was told by valet that they had gone to "all Valet parking" at $22/day.  I did not think any more about it till I read this blog and looked at my Interval International receipt, which indeed said one space allowed.  
     In checking with the front desk if you are a Marriott owner you do not pay anything for the one space.  Of course you end up tipping the guys to get the car but that is fine.
     Helps me feel better about the price fixing Heavenly does on lift tickets, be warned buy them before you hit the mountains


----------

